# Challenge Project



## 3192

Something different for everyone. D.Berry showed me one today...they are slick! Assignment is due at the end of April. 
Good luck! gb

Complete plans and instructions at:
http://www.woodstore.net/potodi.html


----------



## bill

This is a good idea, so I made it a sticky LOL We should try and do one new project each month


----------



## Slip

I made a version a few months ago and posted here. I got plans in Wood Magazine and the next month, they came out with an improvement so that the top cannot accidently come out all the way spilling the toothpicks which this one incorporates. Mine was pecan wood and came from a friends tree. I made it and gave to him as an appreciation for his wood.

Anyone wanting the fix for keeping the spilling of toothpicks, I can get a copy posted here is anyone wants it.


----------



## bill

no cheating lol I remembered you made one


----------



## Profish00

Who wants to buy the plans and share them


----------



## Tiny

Ya'll really make some nice stuff. I have an old turner that is belt drive. I may just have to get it set up amd make somtin'.


----------



## EndTuition

I may have to give that a try ! Slick and would make a great gift.


----------



## Slip

If I am not doing something very bad, maybe I can look up the plans and scan them to post if anyone wants them. I take Wood Magazine and would think I can legally do that? I have no problem with it if anyone wants them. If I am not allowed, tell me otherwise. I will search for the plans in the mean time. Also have the next months tip to improve it.
I altered mine a little by making the top section as one piece with a different wood unlike the original plans having the top section in two pieces with contrasting woods.


----------



## Hooked

I'm with Bill -- one a month or so could get exciting.
I remember when you posted yours Slip. I thought it was cool. Now that I have my lathe out of the corner I may it a shot.
I think copyright laws prevent copying and posting. Might want to run that one by Mont so we don't cause him any grief.


----------



## Tortuga

That sounds like a great idea to me as well. I finally put down the mandrel and been fooling with some stuff between centers.. Kenny asked me to try and make him some plain wood blanks for some needlefish lures. He didn't have the lathe and he wanted to use his artistic talents to finishing and painting them . Sure we'll see the finished product in a little while.. 

It was fun to do something besides pens after these last couple of years.LOL... 

pix below is the blanks...they ain't very glamourous yet, but bet they will be when he get finished with them...


----------



## 3192

Looking good Tort!
There is a FREE instruction video for the tooth dispenser at
woodmagazine.com/tpickvid

If you need more instructions...PM me, I can help you with more *details*. gb


----------



## Robert A.

Well i went and picked up the one forster bit i did not have (1 1/4) so when i have a little more time i will give it a spin..


----------



## Slip

If I remember right, you may also need an extension for the forstener bit to drill the depth needed.


----------



## Robert A.

I knew i would forget something!!! LOL Thanks for he reminder Slip..


----------



## 3192

If anyone needs some 'detail instructions'....PM me. gb


----------



## Slip

Nobody showing up for this challenge? Come on, post them up!


----------



## 3192

I have mine completed! Anyone else? gb


----------



## bill

projects not due yet

my dog at it

I left it on the bus


----------



## Robert A.

Sorry Guys, the only thing holding me back is a forstner bit extension. I went to Rockler the other day and they were sold out.. Well that and time, been trying to knock out a few special request first.. I still have time?? Traveling next week to Boston returning Friday!! I hope everyone has a Happy Easter!!


----------



## 3192

bill said:


> projects not due yet
> 
> my dog at it
> 
> I left it on the bus


We are going to need a note!


----------



## diveback

put mine in another thread the next day after pict. was taken it split. But it was already graded!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

OK, GalvBay....you 'shamed' me out of my 'comfort zone' with this one, but I got-er-done.. Ain't gonna win no prizes, but it's my best shot.. Found a chunk of pecan wood I think you laid on me and started butchering away.. This is IT !!!!.... I surrender and am gonna retreat back into my safe and sound little 'pen grinding routine'..LOL (gotta admit it wuz fun though):rotfl:

AND...on a side note...I did it AGAIN.. If you and the Bride are up visiting Rocklers any time I need an expert hand with my band saw....AGAIN... My son's best man and a really neat guy..wanted a 'short' steak flipper for his smaller barbecue pit...so, since I couldn't find a blade for the hacksaw, I just gave the steel a little run thru the Woodslicer blade...BAD IDEA !!!.. Got the job done, but really boogered it up AGAIN.. I did have the presence of mind to order TWO blades last time, so I got the replacement on hand. I'd be mighty proud to swap a couple of steak flippers and a handful of outstanding writing instruments for a little assistance ...only if you happen to be up my way... I am PITIFUL with tools....:redface:

OK..Confession's over....here's my entry...I'd be satisfied with a "D"..or possibly a "C-" on this 'un...:wink:


----------



## Flat Fish

Is there a way to do one of these withoug a chuck???


----------



## bill

Flat Fish said:


> Is there a way to do one of these withoug a chuck???


LOL I used a small drill bit, then a larger drill bit, then my dremal tool but don't tell anyone


----------



## Tortuga

Flat Fish said:


> Is there a way to do one of these withoug a chuck???


LOL..There sure is, FF.. I turned the whole thang on the centers, then sliced off each piece to fit together on the band saw..then went after the big end of the body of the holder with a 2" Forstner bit for about 1/4" for the shoulder, then went on down in the 'drum' with a 1 1/2" Forstner bit for the depth of the toothpicks.. Used some dowels I had on hand for the 'lifter'..cut to right length then a little dab of CA glue and they were good to go.. Sanded the whole thing on the lathe before taking it off and cutting up. Put a little stain on it...then dipped everything in a can of polyurethane.. 
VOILA !!! THE EASY WAY !!

(p.s. For God's sake, please don't tell GalvBay how I done it. He'd be shore to disqualify me in the contest..and I already figgered out how I wuz gonna spend the "First Prize Money"...):rotfl:


----------



## trodery

Tortuga....I am so proud of you for stepping outside your box! That thing looks good!


----------



## 3192

'T-Man'...excellent! I bet the change was fun. gb


----------



## EndTuition

Looks like a winner to me !


----------



## metal man

Very cool work guys, keep'm comin.


----------



## 3192

OK...here's my attempt. I followed the plans pretty much except I had to fudge on the Forstner bit size. Spalted pecan with a mesquite topper and natural oil/wax finish. It took more time than I thought but was a fun project. I'm going to do some more for presents down the road. gb


----------



## Hooked

Due April 30.............. 

Mines a comin'.........lol

Looks great GB. I really like the spalted pecan!!


----------



## Tortuga

Well, hell !!!! There goes 'first place money'..LOL... I yield, GB...YOU DA MAN !!!...but exactly what I expected...Nice work, Amigo...:cheers:


----------



## Robert A.

OK since the Teach posted i guess i can post mine, i didnt think i would have had time to knock it out but it went fairly quick once i got started. The only think i had dry large enough to use was some cedar so i do not know how that will work out LOL...:headknock

Anyway here goes GB.


----------



## 3192

RA....the grain in that wood is striking! I really like how it matches up on the top part. Where did you find that top button? Well done! A+ work if I was grading..8*)

also...did you turn those toothpicks between centers?


----------



## FishBone

Very nice RA & GB.






FishBone


----------



## Hooked

Very nice RA!!! That cedar piece turned out great.....those 'burned' highlights add a very nice touch. What finish did you use?


----------



## Bobby

Have I ever said "I Love Cedar"? Nice work guys!


----------



## Hooked

Robert.......after a closer look....is that a brass rod/tube you used in the center? Looks nice.


----------



## Robert A.

Thanks Guys! Everyone so far has done an awesome job!!! 

GB, 
I put some 209 on it to make the grain pop out nicely. I turned the top coned shape then cut the lid off, i was happy with the grain matching up. 

If you look close at the button you will see it is a pen clip top and the band from a pen kit. Gotta love extra pen parts!!



Hooked,
Yes a brass tube, I had some 7MM brass tubing laying around and cut it down to fit. I drilled the bottom cup piece and the top so the tube slides in them Ca Glued with Med CA. There was just enough of the Pen clip top after placing the band on it to CA it into the brass tubing.

Can't wait to see everyones finished projects!!!:bounce:


----------



## Tortuga

Spectacular work, Guys... Wish I had worked a little harder on mine now..LOL

Robert's giving me some GOOD ideas...if I ever wade in again.. I got a TON of leftover pen kit parts...


Ohhh !! and one more thang, Robert.. What the hell kind of 'toothpicks' are those ?..LOL LOL


----------



## Robert A.

My toothpicks...
Ok guys if you have really sharp tools... 


NO really they are some kind of hard wood one ended toothpicks, I used to see them on the ships all the time and the last time i was out shopping with my wife i found them and grabbed some.. If you want i can photo them? LOL


----------



## bill

My entry, had to lay it down on its side to get the photo LOL How did you all get them to stay up?

and I left some spots rough, some I sanded to 400, some I burned, some I stained LOL just trying different things


----------



## Tortuga

REALLY good lookin', bill...Like the 'variety finish'

(hint...a little wad of paper towels down in the barrell will do wonders at helping the top stay up...:rotfl


----------



## Hooked

Nice bill....... You guys get too creative with your designs. I don't do well with the 'creations'...........lol


----------



## Robert A.

Nice work Bill!!! I just got lucky i guess with it staying up after i layed it over a bit.


----------



## trodery

Who is judging this contest?


----------



## Bobby

trodery said:


> Who is judging this contest?


What contest??? Am I missing something????:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> What contest??? Am I missing something????:biggrin:


Pay attention, Old Man !!!! Sheeezzzzee !!!!

My understanding wuz that GalvBay put up a $100.00 "First Prize" for the best toothpick holder.. Only problem is that GB is not only the ONLY judge, but he is an entrant as well...and his entry stands out pretty good..

(Personally I think we're all 'down the toilet' on this competition.):rotfl:


----------



## bill

LOL I don't remember anything but a "Challenge"


----------



## Robert A.

Tortuga, I thought it was $1k??? I would have never spent the time to turn those toothpicks on centers for $100 prize money....

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hooked

Well, here's my entry. I pretty much followed the tutorial except for the 'handle'.........my fingers aren't small enough to hold on to such a little piece.........lol. 
I still need to work on my finishing and picture taking..........

The body is bloodwood with the handle and basket from cocobolo.


----------



## Robert A.

Awesome Work there Hooked!!!!! I like the color of the blood wood & the grain is awsome too, great chunk of wood!


----------



## Tortuga

Beautiful work, Hooked......

This is a 'TOUGH CROWD' !!!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## Bobby

Nice job there Hooked. Looks like you have been doing this kind of stuff for quite awhile.


----------



## Hooked

Thanks guys.......tryin' to learn how this round stuff works. Ya'll may pull me down yet.........lol

Bobby, this is my third turning -- excluding my 'test' challenge project using whatever I had on hand.........this bunch got me itching at the gathering at GBs...........


----------



## Bobby

Hooked said:


> Thanks guys.......tryin' to learn how this round stuff works. Ya'll may pull me down yet.........lol
> 
> Bobby, this is my third turning -- excluding my 'test' challenge project using whatever I had on hand.........this bunch got me itching at the gathering at GBs...........


You were itching before that you just didn't know it yet :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## EndTuition

All of the entries look great! Glad I'm not the judge !


----------



## 3192

Hooked...that is EXCELLENT! I agree, the top knob/handle needs to be larger than what the plans call for. Good looking project, congrats. jim


----------



## EndTuition

Hooked...did you use that WaterLux stuff on yours ?

I did find it at Woodcrafters, but it was priced higher than gold per oz.
WOW !


----------



## Slip

I agree Hooked, looks great.


----------



## Hooked

EndTuition said:


> Hooked...did you use that WaterLux stuff on yours ?
> 
> I did find it at Woodcrafters, but it was priced higher than gold per oz.
> WOW !


Yes, used the Waterlox. It IS a little pricey.....but it goes a long way........lol


----------

